# Annual Travel Insurance



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who can recommend an insurance company that covers what I imagine is the typical expat travel behaviour? By that I mean, travel to Dubai, stay for a couple of months, travel back to the UK to visit family and friends, stay there for a week or two, back to Dubai for a few months, and so on.
The problem we have is that all the usual annual travel policies state they cover trips of "a maximum of 30 days" away, which is great if you plan a month in the sun, but useless if you need to be away for longer.
My company will probably make sure I am insured against all the usual stuff like cancellation, lost luggage, injury etc, so all I have to organise for myself is a single-trip insurance when we fly out to Dubai in a couple of weeks. My better half, however, requires cover for the situation described above.
Anybody in the same situation and, if so, where did you find cover?
Appreciate any guidance on this.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

If you're working in Dubai, and company arranges insurance, you may be covered for trips away from Dubai. You'll have to check the policy. I think one I had was 60 days at a time.

Or in Dubai you can buy annual multi-trip insurance. I think Axis and AXA (ex-Norwich Union) are 2 companies that provide it.


----------



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

*Travel Insurance*



bonk said:


> If you're working in Dubai, and company arranges insurance, you may be covered for trips away from Dubai. You'll have to check the policy. I think one I had was 60 days at a time.
> 
> Or in Dubai you can buy annual multi-trip insurance. I think Axis and AXA (ex-Norwich Union) are 2 companies that provide it.


Cheers Bonk - will give them a go if my current enquiries with my company's inurance providers come to nothing.


----------

